# My orchid listing



## Bolero (Nov 10, 2006)

Hi guys, here is my total orchid listing. 249 plants in total and where I have multiples of the same plant I have put the total in brackets. What do you think of my selection?

Cymbidium

Cym Sarah Jean ‘Jennifer’
Cym Sarah Jean ‘Ice Cascade’
Cym Sarah Jean ‘Princess’

Dendrobium

Den Gilpett x Hewitt Glow (2)
Den Upin Red (4)
Den Don Thompson

Laeliniiae

Bish Dal’s Touch ‘Dendi Lollipop’ x C. Caudebec
Blc Goldenzelle x Pot Love Call ‘H&R’
Blc Momilani Rainbow ‘The Gypsy’ x Lc Mini Purple ‘Jessica’
Blc Sylvia Fry ‘Bette’ x Sc Beaufort ‘Yellow Lip’ (21)
C. Cherry Chip ‘Blumen Insel’ x Sc Beaufort ‘Big Circle’
C. Chian-Tzy Loddisong
C. Hawaiian Jewel ‘H&R’ x C. Angelwalker ‘O.C.’ (4N)
C. Intermedia x L. Dayana
C. Lulu ‘Full’ x C. Lavender ice ‘Quite Nice’
C. Mem Jerome Schultz ‘Bette’ x Slc Jillian Lee “Billy’
C. Princess Bells ‘Betty’s Bouquet’ x Sc Lana Coryell ‘Deborah’ (3)
Ctna Barrel of Brandy ‘Splash’ x C. Toowong ‘Sherwood’
Ctna Dash of Port ‘Fine Wine’
Laelia anceps
Laelia angerei
Laelia Tenebrosa
Lc Adolf Hecker ‘Jamie’ x (lc Pokai Feature x Lisa Ann) (4)
Lc Angelheart “Hihimannu’ x Sc Lana Coryell
Lc Janet x Lc Mini Purple
Lc Mini Purple x Blc Canyon Dust
Lc Mini Purple ‘9759’ x Lc Mini Purple ‘Lea’ (2)
Lc Rosie’s Surprise ‘17697’ x Lc Mini Purple ‘Lea’
Lc Royal Emperor x Pot Sally Taylor ‘AT’
Lc Tokyo Magic ‘Lea’ x Blc Love Sound ‘Dogashima’
Lc Tokyo Magic ‘Lea’ x C. Cherry Chip ‘Blumen Insel’
Leptotes bicolor (mounted)
Pot Dal’s Emperor ‘Allan’ x Sc Dal’s Good One ‘Max’
Pot Dal’s Emperor ‘Allan’ x Sl Orpetii ‘Roy’ (2)
Pot Mem Warren Eggins
Pot Hisako Akatsuka ‘Volcano Queen’ x Sc Tiny Titan (7)
Pot Love Call ‘H&R’ x Pot Dal’s Delight ‘Ron’
Pot Michael Mulligan ‘Arcadia’
Sc California Girl ‘Orchid Library’ x Slc Mari’s Beau ‘Allan’
Sc Cherry Bee
Sc Dal’s Good One
Sc Lana Coryell ‘David’ x C Little Dipper ‘Sato’
Sc Lana Coryell x Slc Quantum Leap ‘Volcano’ (9)
Sc Mem Ellen Littman ‘Deborah’ x Sc Cherry Bee ‘Cynthia’
Sc Petite Pride x Blc Toshie Aoki ‘Pizazz’
Slc Angel Queen
Slc Angel’s Fantasy
Slc Bright Angel x Blc Bryce Canyon ‘Spendiferous’
Slc Bright Angel x Blc Toshie Aoki’ Robyn’ (3)
Slc Bright Angel (4N) x Lc Bonanza Queen ‘Panamint’
Slc Bright Angel x Lc Mini Purple
Slc Bright Angel ‘9616’ x Slc Dream Cloud ‘Purple Giant’
Slc Bright Angel ‘9617’
Slc Bright Angel x Slc Fire Fantasy
Slc Charming Jewel “Red Glow’ (2)
Slc Dal’s Good One ‘Caitlin’ x Sc Lana Coryell ‘Bette’
Slc Dianne Diehm
Slc Hazel Boyd ‘Sunset’ x Slc Vallazac ‘Evelyn’ (2)
Slc Jewel Chest
Slc Jillian Lee x Pot Dal’s Vision
Slc Jillian Lee ‘Kym’ x Slc Royal Beau ‘Dendi’ (2)
Slc Mango Spice x Sl Free Spirit ‘Lea’ (15)
Slc Mari’s Beat
Slc Mini Doris ‘Carmela’ x Slc Bright Angel ‘9616’
Slc Orglades ‘Early Harvest’ x Pot Free Spirit ‘Lea’
Slc Precious Stones (4N) x Sc Beaufort (4N)
Slc Rosella Jewel
Slc Rosella Parade (2)
Slc Rosella Sunset (3)
Slc Seagulls Mini Cat Heaven
Slc Tangerine Jewel ‘Southern Cross’ x Blc Glenn Maidment (4)
Slc Tangerine Jewel ‘Southern Cross’ x Sc Dal’s Good One ‘Cynthia’ (5)
Slc Tiny Titan ‘Rich Orange’ x Sc Chester ‘Arai’ (2)
Soph Coccinea (4N) x same (2)

Oncidiinae

Colm Wildcat ‘Bloodshot’
Oda Mem June Appleby ‘Beenak’ x Oda Matandore ‘Lilac Snow’
Onc Aloha Iwanaga (mounted)
Onc Charlesworthii
Onc Sweet Sugar

Others

Dendrochilum glumaceum
Hasgw Roll of Honour ‘Bombshell’
Hksna Red Sunset
Hksna Rest In Peace ‘Volcano’
Miltoniopsis vexillaria
Phal linenii (3)
Phrag wallisii ‘Landsdale’ x Phrag Caudatum ‘Boots ‘n’ Laces’
Prom Florafest Sparkler ‘Lime’ x crawshayana
Prom Samsu ‘Issy’ x crawshayana

Paphiopedilum

Paph Armeni White
Paph armeniacum ‘#2’ x hangianum ‘Nancy’
Paph bellatulum (2)
Paph Concon Bell
Paph delenatii
Paph delenatii x Pine Glow
Paph Delophyllum
Paph Envy Green
Paph Fairieanum ‘Yu Tong’ x sibling
Paph Franz Glanz
Paph Fumi’s Gold ‘K&H’ x micranthum ‘Darkest’
Paph hangianum x concobellatulum
Paph hangianum ‘Round’ x micranthum ‘Chung’
Paph hangianum ‘Big Hsiao’ x niveum ‘Nae Silan’ (3)
Paph hangianum ‘Hugo’ x Joyce Hasegawa
Paph hangianum ‘In Charm’ x sib ‘Jing Jang #2’ (3)
Paph henryanum ‘Hsinying’ x henryanum ‘Bear’
Paph henryanum ‘B’ x sibling ‘Su’ (2)
Paph Highland Fox ‘Marie’ x Winston Churchill ‘Indominatable’
Paph Ho Chi Minh (2)
Paph leucochilum x hangianum
Paph leucochilum x sibling ‘Daya’ (3)
Paph Lynleigh Kooperwitz
Paph Magic Lantern (3)
Paph malipoense x hangianum
Paph Mem Rolf Bolin
Paph micranthum x armeniacum
Paph micranthum x hangianum ‘Grace’
Paph micranthum x Elise Lauren
Paph Mint Chocolate
Paph Norito Hasegawa (2)
Paph St Swithin ‘9766’ x glaucophyllum
Paph sukhakulii ‘Scottie’ x sukhakulii ‘Anne’
Paph Tonsuk
Paph vietnamense x Pink Bandit


Pleuro

Dracula bella
Dryadella zebrina
Masdevallia Bob Hoffman ‘Anya’
Masdevallia caloptera
Masdevallia Carousel ‘Lolly Pink’ x fraseri ‘Hot Pink’ (2)
Masdevallia Chisnall’s Treasure
Masdevallia coccinea ‘sparkling magenta’
Masdevallia Copper Angel ‘Highland’
Masdevallia Copper Angel ‘Highland’ x Minaret ‘Persian Turban’ (3)
Masdevallia Falcata
Masdevallia goliath
Masdevallia John Leathers
Masdevallia Lucky Strike
Masdevallia Machu Pichu ‘Jay Vee’
Masdevallia Magic Dragon (2)
Masdevallia Marguerite
Masdevallia Minaret ‘Lollipop’
Masdevallia Myra Capricorn
Masdevallia Partizan
Masdevallia Peach Fuzz ‘Collectors’
Masdevallia Pichincha ‘Ruth’
Masdevallia Pichincha x welischii
Masdevallia Red Baron
Masdevallia Reggae ‘Faint Stripe’
Masdevallia Reggae ‘Striped’
Masdevallia Rein Sun
Masdevallia rima rima alba
Pleuro roezlii
Porroglossum Teaguei (2)


Sarcanthinae

Sarc Little Rose ‘Pink’ (2)


----------



## Mahon (Nov 10, 2006)

Quite a collection! Love the Paph. hangianum crosses... 

(I think you need a Paph. helenae in there though!)

-Pat


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 10, 2006)

Nice list! But where are the Phrags?????


----------



## Bolero (Nov 10, 2006)

There is one phrag listed under "Others"........I had nine others but they didn't make it. I was doing something wrong but I'm not sure exactly what.


----------



## Heather (Nov 11, 2006)

Mahon beat me to it...I was going to say "I think someone likes hangianum!"
Wonderful collection!


----------



## Mahon (Nov 11, 2006)

Have any of your _Paph. hangianum_ crosses bloomed yet? I saw a _Paph. micranthum_ x _Paph. hangianum_, those look great (wild colored, and quite large!)


----------



## Ron-NY (Nov 11, 2006)

:clap: very nice collection


----------



## Bolero (Nov 11, 2006)

Most of them are tiny seedlings so they won't bloom for sometime. When they do I'll post pictures though.

I'm looking forward to it but I could be waiting at least a couple of years for it to happen.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 14, 2006)

A very nice and varied collection. Hope you have lots o light for the Catts.


----------

